# Whirring noise after tire rotation



## jkimbo (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi there. i have 17 inch Kumo tires on a 2003 nissan maxima. I had them rotated recently. After rotation I hear a whirring noise at speeds of 25-60 mph. The noise is making my car sound like it is six years old. 
I took it back to the shop and they said it was due to not rotating tires regularly and consequently having uneven tire wear. They said that the noise should go away after 1,000 miles but it has not. Could this noise really be due to uneven tire wear? I have never had this problem before- I get my tires rotated but dont have a perfect record for doing so. Please help.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

what happens a lot of times is that the rear tires get 'feathered', as the tread blocks wear differently in the rear than the fronts. this is very common. it's also, unfortunately, very annoying as it causes the tread blocks to wear in a sloped fashion rather than straight.

that's what's causing the noise, and there's nothing you can do about it but shave or replace the tires. 

rotating them more often should help with the problem but won't cure it, as it's just going to do it to a lesser degree each rotation instead of totally ruining one set before rotation.


----------

